# Antony here... finally!



## antonyb (Jan 12, 2018)

Hello vic, finally get to introduce myself:
- Antony
- displaced European in San Francisco
- tech worker by day, musician by night
30+ years of bass playing (double bass mostly nowadays but bass guitars as well), mostly jazz and local symphonies.
Just recently got into electronic music production using sample libraries and am totally hooked.

I am taking (serious) composition lessons with Jerry Gerber in SF, great teacher and master VSL user... great way to learn that stuff quickly.


----------



## chillbot (Jan 13, 2018)

Jerry is a master at some things.


----------

